# Another land grabber running for Rob Bishops seat



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

https://www.standard.net/news/gover...cle_30723096-f7cd-502d-9744-161b60318ab5.html


----------



## #1DEER 1-I (Sep 10, 2007)

No thanks, next.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Until the public lands clause is taken off the republican platform the status quote will be what you hear.
Good luck playing that game.
Tough to slap sense into your neighbors at the caucus. I'm pretty much alienated in my neighborhood.


----------



## High Desert Elk (Aug 21, 2012)

While UT is in a turmoil about public lands, NM is in a full tie with CO to be the first other western state to embrace the lunacy of CA socialism.

Gotta love politics!!!

-O,--O,--O,-


----------

